
What programming languages are used most on weekends? - minaandrawos
http://stackoverflow.blog/2017/02/What-Programming-Languages-Weekends/?cb=1
======
slg
I surprised there was no mention in the blog post or the comments so far about
the homework factor. It isn't just personal side projects that people are
working on over the weekend. I am betting the relative percentage of CS
students on the site is also much higher on the weekend. Tags like assembly,
pointers, algorithm, recursion, class, and math are all rather vague. Those
topics are all discussed at length in CS classes, but if you are working on a
real world project in those fields, odds are you will tag it with a more
specific technology you are using rather than the abstract theory behind it.

EDIT: On second look, Python, C, and C++ are also the go to languages for CS
classes (along with Java but that is also a big enterprise language unlike the
other three.) Almost this whole list seems to be schoolwork related.

~~~
marcosdumay
> On second look, Python, C, and C++ are also the go to languages for CS
> classes

And so is Haskell.

But I doubt Unity 3D is schoolwork related.

~~~
yttrium
No way - I used unity for two classes in college, one elective and one non
elective. I know of at least 2 more available as well.

~~~
jeron
just curious, what classes were they? I believe my university uses Unity for
the VR classes

~~~
yttrium
The first was part one of a graphics sequence. That class goes on for at least
one more, although I stopped after the first one because it wasn't really my
cup of tea. The second was one of the project courses required to finish the
degree - it was also part of a two part series.

------
wcbeard10
The funnel shape of the scatter plot immediately reminded me of an article on
the insensitivity to sample size pitfall [0], which points out that you'll
expect entities with smaller sample sizes to show up more often in the
extremes because of the higher variance.

Looks like the tags with the biggest differences exemplify this pretty well.

[0]- [http://dataremixed.com/2015/01/avoiding-data-pitfalls-
part-2...](http://dataremixed.com/2015/01/avoiding-data-pitfalls-part-2/)

~~~
platz
Is it really a 'sample', if they are reporting on the entirety of their data
for a given period?

Is the question interpreted as extending to those not on stackoverflow, or is
it a complete census of the 'population' of their data?

~~~
smaddox
I would argue it's a sort of (nonrandom) proxy sample in the sense that
they're sampling a fraction of the people actually programming on the weekend.

~~~
platz
Ok, so if we make sure we're only talking about:

    
    
        > "what languages tend to be **asked about** on weekends, as opposed to weekdays?" 
    

and:

    
    
        > "explore differences between **questions that are posted** on weekdays and weekends."
    

as opposed to the article title:

    
    
        > "What Programming Languages Are **Used Most** on Weekends?" 
    

(emphasis added), is the problem then resolved?

------
wimagguc
One way I use Stackoverflow’s dev stats is to make educated guesses about the
easiness of finding developers in 2-3 years time to maintain now-greenfield
projects. Does Ruby seem to go down while Python is in steady growth? Let's
move away from Rails. Swift is picking up steam? It's safe to switch from
Objective-C. This dataset seems to be just fantastic for that.

~~~
segmondy
In my opinion, that's what's wrong with the world. Chasing tech, pick
something solid and stick with it. I have seen developers barely get decent in
one language only to drop it and learn a new language. Picking up the basics
of a language is easy, but it's knowing the nuisance that separates the
professional from the amateur.

~~~
nulagrithom
> Picking up the basics of a language is easy, but it's knowing the nuisance
> that separates the professional from the amateur.

I disagree.

I went from C# to Node.js and back to C#. I learned the _hell_ out of
JavaScript, and yet I feel like nobody will ever care that I can explain some
of its nuances and gotchas. Language nuances are constantly evolving anyway.

Learning Node.js unlocked whole paradigms I didn't understand in C#. I never
really "got" functional programming. Switching between the two helped me
understand the pros and cons of different approaches. I discovered a lot of
the things I miss from JavaScript are actually there in C#, just a little off
the beaten path. On the other hand, I can appreciate "the C# way" and breathe
a sigh of relief that certain gotchas do not exist in that environment.

~~~
eptcyka
Whilst it's true that one can program in a functional style in almost any
language, I fail to see how javascript would help someone learn about
functional programming.

~~~
darkkindness
It's true that you can program in a functional style in almost any language,
but it's just simpler for Javascript. Functions are first-class objects in
Javascript, and arrays have built-in forEach, map, reduce, and filter -- all
useful for a beginner in functional programming. C++ and Java have lambdas and
foreach, but they aren't as simple to use.

~~~
bad_user
Functional Programming is about working with _mathematical functions_. Having
"first-class functions" in the language is nice, but then passing function
pointers around is nothing more than _procedural programming_ [1] and yes, the
difference is huge.

As for those utilities you mention, Javascript is the most broken of them all:

    
    
        >>> ["10", "10", "10"].map(parseInt)
        [10, Nan, 2]
    

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Procedural_programming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Procedural_programming)

~~~
jameshart
Why does functional programming have to be about math?

That is precisely the kind of insistence that prevents people from adopting
functional languages for real world programming tasks.

JavaScript certainly lacks language level support for function composition,
but it has the basic tools to allow you to build combinators and compositional
functions yourself, and when dealing with functions as data you often find you
can elegantly refactor code by building such a thing - so in terms of
'learning about functional programming' JS can be a great workbench to help
procedural minded programmers discover those tools by discovering and building
them.

So maybe JS doesn't teach functional programming, but it does at least
introduce you to paradigms from which it is possible to see the benefits of a
functional language.

Of course, if you then hear that those languages are only for doing math in
then you'll stick with JavaScript.

~~~
bad_user
> _Why does functional programming have to be about math?_

Because that's its definition. Change that definition and it becomes
meaningless. Functional programming is about working with functions that
always have the same output for a given input - the definition of
_mathematical functions_ and I wouldn't have to say _mathematical_ if software
developers wouldn't feel the need to overload technical terms. Pascal and
other languages had great names for pieces of code taking arguments and that
aren't functions: procedures, routines, subroutines, etc.

> _That is precisely the kind of insistence that prevents people from adopting
> functional languages for real world programming tasks._

So let me get this straight, in order to get people to adopt something, you
want the definition changed in such a way as to become meaningless?

Also, I do expect software developers to know at least high-school level math,
because CS is math. Even if you lack a formal education, that's no excuse for
ignoring theory that can help in your daily work, especially in this day and
age with so many online resources available for free.

------
netinstructions
Somewhat related, if you're looking to compare tags from StackOverflow, I made
this site[1] a couple years ago to quickly visualize how many questions and
answers are out there for given tags.

I use StackOverflow tag count as well as Google Trends and GitHub star count
to get a rough feel for how much people are using certain things, such as
version control software[2], databases, or view engines in Express[3].

[1] -
[http://www.arepeopletalkingaboutit.com/](http://www.arepeopletalkingaboutit.com/)
[2] -
[http://www.arepeopletalkingaboutit.com/tags/cvs,svn,git,perf...](http://www.arepeopletalkingaboutit.com/tags/cvs,svn,git,perforce,bazaar,mercurial)
[3] -
[http://www.arepeopletalkingaboutit.com/tags/ejs,pug](http://www.arepeopletalkingaboutit.com/tags/ejs,pug)

------
Impossible
The answer might be as simple as "people tend to work on games on the
weekend", either as hobby projects or that professional game developers work
weekends more often, skewing the weekend results away from serious enterprise
apps. This would explain both the rise in low level languages but also things
like OpenGL, Unity3D and Actionscript 3. It doesn't explain Haskell, of
course, but I think the Haskell explanation in the article is accurate.

------
brink
I don't think the number of questions asked correlate with which languages are
used the most. My weekends are mainly Java, but I don't need to post on stack
overflow because all of my questions have been already addressed.

~~~
bbarn
Yeah, this is basically what I came to say. Haskell's search volume could be
because it's more difficult to use than other languages, or is more poorly
documented. It would certainly explain Sharepoint being so high during the
work week, having struggled with Sharepoint Configuration Mountain before.

~~~
ryeguy
That doesn't explain a relative search increase on the weekend. The stats
shown are not cross-language comparisons.

~~~
bbarn
You're right. Score one for misleading graphs next to each other though. The X
axis scale for the right one makes it look much more dramatic than the left
side, which is actually the real story.

------
thomasfoster96
> We defined weekends using UTC dates...

...which means quite a few Saturday mornings in Asia have been counted as
weekdays and many late Friday nights in the Americas have been counted as
weekends.

It would be great if StackOverflow had information on the local timezone that
the question was asked in. Seeing Mon-Fri 9-5 vs other times would be
interesting.

~~~
cpeterso
If Stack Overflow doesn't retain the local time zone for posts, they could
just use the subset of UTC weekend hours that don't overlap business hours in
any time zone.

~~~
thomasfoster96
But the subset of UTC weekend hours that don’t overlap would be pretty small,
though?

------
Xeoncross
I can see room for lots of false assumptions when reading this data.

What if Haskell never changes the rate at which it is discussed - but all the
entry programers doing the 9-5 job go away on the weekends helping Haskell to
be "louder"? What if the people with homework ask more on the weekend than
during the week?

What if certain developers don't post questions tagging a language - but
rather tagging an algorithm knowing they can implement it in whatever language
they need?

What if Haskell only works on the weekend?

~~~
dualogy
> What if Haskell only works on the weekend?

A few years ago the answer would have been, "the rest of the week it compiles"

------
ThePhysicist
Not many Sharepoint enthusiasts out there, it seems.

~~~
tjalfi
"SharePoint is like your ex - it's their fault not yours."

I heard the line above from a Sharepoint consultant who worked on our
intranet.

~~~
pjmlp
Still, I rather do C# on Sharepoint than JEE on Websphere...

------
tempestn
One thing that caught my eye is that at least of the tags included in their
scatter plot, there appear to be more weekend searches than weekday searches
on average overall, especially for the most popular tags. (And note that the X
axis is logarithmic, so those will have a much larger effect on total
searches.) I wouldn't have expected that. Perhaps weekdays are more geared
toward 'getting things done', so weekends are when people have time to learn.

------
harry8
Microsoft should really take note of that. That's a huge tick on their
woefully uncool meter. Developers, developers, developers, developers don't
want to use Microsoft gear unless they're being paid, it would seem.

~~~
tim333
I think part of their problem with weekend developers stems from dropping VB6.
They used to be "the largest block of developers in the world" [1] and then
around 2003 they made

"... Visual Basic.NET not backwards-compatible with VB 6.0. This was literally
the first time in living memory that when you bought an upgrade to a Microsoft
product, your old data (i.e. the code you had written in VB6) could not be
imported perfectly and silently. It was the first time a Microsoft upgrade did
not respect the work that users did using the previous version of a product."
[2]

Personally I'd hate that stuff. Probably why most of the weekend languages are
open source and can't be discontinued by some corporate overlord.

[1] [https://blog.codinghorror.com/the-slow-brain-death-of-vb-
net...](https://blog.codinghorror.com/the-slow-brain-death-of-vb-net/)

[2] [https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2004/06/13/how-microsoft-
lost...](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2004/06/13/how-microsoft-lost-the-api-
war/)

------
tedmiston
It might also be interesting to see which tags are used more in the early
mornings or evenings vs during the workday.

Edit: I hadn't seen Kaggle before today, but it looks very easy to hack on the
SO data set [1] with a Jupyter notebook.

[1]:
[https://www.kaggle.com/stackoverflow/stacklite](https://www.kaggle.com/stackoverflow/stacklite)

~~~
m0sa
The SO data is also available on Google's BigQuery [1]

[1]: [https://cloud.google.com/bigquery/public-
data/stackoverflow](https://cloud.google.com/bigquery/public-
data/stackoverflow)

------
nirv
Happy to see Python-3.x taking over old Python.

~~~
freehunter
Old Python, I like that. Sounds like my manager in a recent conversation:
"Don't say [competing product name], say 'the legacy [product type]'. It
drives home the idea that our product is the future and that product is the
past."

I'm not making any judgement on the status of the Python community, just
appreciating your choice of wording.

~~~
nirv
Welp, apparently all managers have something in common…

------
AnimalMuppet
No big surprise that nobody works on sharepoint or XSLT as a weekend hobby.

~~~
moosinho
Come on, you don't like to tinker with SharePoint Server configuration
templates in your free time?

~~~
santaclaus
No share point but nothing beats some salesforce to unwind on a Saturday
evening.

------
jlas
Also interesting to see the weekend dips in google trends, e.g. Java:
[https://www.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%201-m&q=jav...](https://www.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%201-m&q=java)

~~~
scotty79
Not sure if that's relevant.

Same dips can be seen for JS:

[https://www.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%201-m&q=%2F...](https://www.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%201-m&q=%2Fm%2F02p97)

And on the Stack Overflow it seems that JS has perfect balance of workdays vs
weekends.

------
coretx
Not even a single Rust mention. Hmmm. Not sure if I'm a weekend-idiot or
simply ahead of the crowd. Let's hope it's because of Rust developers both
strongly disliking and never experiencing _stackoverflows_. ;+)

~~~
ajdlinux
The Rust community has very active official forums that probably get more Rust
questions than SO.

Alas, I don't think Rust's safety properties can guarantee you don't have
stack overflows ;)

------
dmozzy
Also somewhat related. I made this site to show you the popularity of
programming languages on Stack Overflow by countries and US states:
[http://soversus.com](http://soversus.com)

------
espeed
Exploring StackOverflow Data - Evelina Gabasova (2016) [video]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlKZKN7il7c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlKZKN7il7c)

~~~
KurtMueller
She uses F# ◎[▪‿▪]◎. That's my weekend language that I'm trying to turn into
my weekday language.

------
lngnmn
Python? If noyt it should, because there is no better _prototyping
/bootstrapping_ language and definitely there is no better culture than that
which emerged around this language.

Only Scheme of old days could be compared to have similar similar balance of
features and culture of careful attention to details, which, basically,
defines a craft approaching (turned into) an art.

------
quadcore
Oh that's a wonderful idea. Someone should - continue to - study the
differences between weekday and weekend hacking. Programming languages, but
also methods, productivity, value for customers, etc.

The way I would like the world is that the weekend hacking has way better
methods, languages, productivity and value for customers.

------
monokrome
Seriously, though, if you are going to post the following thing in your
article then just reconsider:

"Warning: the following section involves googling usernames and reading the
first page of results for the people involved. This may be unethical. I
apologize in advance."

Obviously your apology means nothing if you are doing it anyway.

~~~
matt_kantor
I don't see this anywhere in the linked article. What am I missing?

------
wslh
Sidenote: I always feel limiting that you cannot use Haskell in the weekend in
your Android or iOS mobile phone or tablet. I think this is a natural
environment for learning.

There are some Haskell apps in the app store but they are not official or they
are using tricks like executing the code in a remote server.

------
anotheryou
"actionscript 3" what? o_O

I thought this is over

~~~
kristianp
I would guess it's for recreational stuff like animation and games.

~~~
freehunter
I haven't been able to find a better animation suite than Flash. You don't
have to export to flv, you can make a video from it. But the drawing tools and
the onion skin with the ability to layer frames on top of each other, I
haven't found anything to compete with it.

And why draw everything by hand when you can script some of the animation with
ActionScript?

~~~
vertex-four
There's a bunch of TV animation done with Flash. It's quite a versatile tool.

------
hellofunk
My weekends are usually pretty rough and unstable, so I went with this one
several months ago and it fits well into my life style:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck)

------
dvnguyen
Coincidently I've just read several chapters from the Learn you a Haskell
book. I couldn't write any serious Haskell project in near future, but
learning it has been so much fun. No surprised when many other programmers are
touching it on weekends.

~~~
sjakobi
LYAH is great for getting a first taste of Haskell! Once you want to write
more serious programs, I'd highly recommend that you get
[http://haskellbook.com/](http://haskellbook.com/) – it's very well structured
and goes all the way to practical, real-world programs.

------
BinaryIdiot
Wow I'm surprised to see ExtJS on a list of "most used" anything. I mean don't
get me wrong it's great if you want to prototype something quick that uses
data but for a great UX / real application it's dreadful to use IMO.

~~~
Macha
You might be reading the chart wrong. Its position basically means "most
overrepresented on weekdays compared to its own weekend volume"

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Oh in comparison. Hmm didn't get that the first time through.

------
problems
The curve for Selenium on this graph is the weirdest thing:

[https://i.stack.imgur.com/LUQei.png](https://i.stack.imgur.com/LUQei.png)

Anyone want to speculate why this may be?

~~~
manikinmelt
This is strange. My wild guess is that 2012 was around the time that every new
programmer thought they could get rich making some shitty mobile app. Maybe
this represents a temporary skew in web-vs-mobile popularity correcting
itself?

------
c3534l
Everyone is pointing out potential problems with the methodology, but really
this matches up pretty well with experience. SQL, MS Office stuff, boring
things like logging, and testing all show up as being about work. Haskell is
actually infamous for having an evangelical following and limited real-world
uses. And, yeah, your C-like languages work well for both work and side-
projects. This all makes perfect sense. The only thing I'm surprised about is
assembly being for pleasure (maybe hardware people?), and web stuff being as
versatile.

~~~
mightybyte
> Haskell is actually infamous for having an evangelical following and limited
> real-world uses.

That may have been true 15 or more years ago but is not the case any more.
I've been using Haskell almost exclusively for the last 7 years for everything
from financial analysis to web back ends to, most recently, web front ends.

------
rodionos
The number of new questions tagged by mainstream language has been relatively
stable (python) or decreasing (java, js, php) in 2016.

[http://apps.axibase.com/chartlab/c1acecc0/3/#fullscreen](http://apps.axibase.com/chartlab/c1acecc0/3/#fullscreen)

If anything, it might suggest that the knowledge base coverage is reaching a
plateau. It would be interesting to watch how many questions are tagged as
duplicates. The ratio is probably increasing.

------
kaghaffa
Visualizations that are more accessible would be great. I have red-green
deficiency so I can't differentiate the lines on the charts for the life of
me..

------
grandalf
Wouldn't StackOverflow questions equate to _confusion_ about the language
rather than use, or at least use _heavily weighted by_ confusion?

~~~
bigtunacan
Typically people post a question to StackOverflow because they are confused,
but it seems unlikely that people are more/less confused about any given topic
based on it being a weekday versus a weekend so relative usage makes sense.

------
doggydogs94
In general, the weekday questions are dominated by enterprise products that
cost money. The weekend questions are mostly about stuff that is free.

------
kc10
This doesn't _necessarily_ mean the most used languages. Probably these are
the languages that developers are trying to learn and post the questions. And
other languages such as C#, Java have reached certain state that people may
not have lot of questions, so certainly the activity would decrease and
doesn't mean lot of people don't use these languages.

------
kriro
I'd be more interested in Github commits on weekends vs. weekdays as that is
likely to be a better indicator of side projects (due to the "homework
factor"). Or maybe Gitlab commits or private Github commits since public
Github commits are FLOSS and thus likely to include more side project commits
than another data sets.

~~~
tumbling_stone
Interesting idea. I'll give it a go this weekend.

------
dlandis
I didn't see the word "legacy" technology used in the article, but I think a
lot of the stuff in the weekday column is exactly what people associate with
the word legacy. I mean soap and xslt !? That is straight from the darkest era
of bloated J2EE apps.

~~~
cgh
Actually back in the day, it was Microsoft who was pushing SOAP the hardest.
Don Box, one of SOAP's creators, is a "technical fellow" at Microsoft. This is
the same guy who coined the term "COM is love". Dark days indeed.

~~~
flukus
Using SOAP to do programming across networks was also part of their .net
"vision" at least according to the marketing I saw, I think this was how it
got the .net name in the first place. Then it eventually came out and the
reaction was "oh, it's a java clone".

------
yazinsai
Are number of questions asked a good determinant of language popularity?

One would think the "ideal" programming language would be so intuitive that it
would have a much lower questions asked to usage ratio.

The two might not be that strongly correlated.

------
wtvanhest
It may be better to group like languages/frameworks and compare them over
time:

Django vs rails for example.

Comparing languages heavily used by acedemics may skew things since they often
work on the weekends. Or game development languages vs webapp languages.

------
ziikutv
Assembly is too vague of a tag

~~~
gragas
"algorithms" as well

------
alkonaut
TL;DR: On weeekends people either do homework if they are students or play
with the languages they would like to work with, if they work in some
SharePoint salt mine during the week.

------
sAbakumoff
Relevant research : StackOverflow questions referenced in the source code
hosted on Github [http://sociting.biz](http://sociting.biz)

------
tzury
Just quoting a comment from the page itself:

    
    
        According to the infographic, most people spend their week struggling to
        get a document out of  SharePoint;  whereas on weekends, they write cool 
        algorithms in Haskell, C,  C++11  or assembler.  This is  a surprisingly 
        accurate  reflection  of the  situation on the ground,  from what I hear 
        from people around me.
    
        Now  the  question is: how can we swap the weekend for the week, so that 
        more people can do more of the cool stuff?
    
    

[http://disq.us/p/1fzpzr5](http://disq.us/p/1fzpzr5)

------
minaandrawos
I was kinda surprised that Go (golang) wasn't up in the list

~~~
OJFord
I was expecting to see Rust - I thought it was a considerably 'hotter'
language than reflected by its current use in the wild.

Also, I find SO's coverage of it lacking. So maybe it's more about people
sourcing the information elsewhere - relatively good docs, active and helpful
community in IRC, and more Q&A on Reddit (albeit mostly - again, anecdotally -
out of date, but still) than SO.

~~~
santaclaus
> I was expecting to see Rust - I thought it was a considerably 'hotter'
> language than reflected by its current use in the wild.

Rust is pretty hot on Hacker News and r/programming, but even working in a
systems-language-heavy field, I haven't seen too much mindshare (outside of
some friends at Mozilla). It is kind of a shame, both Rust and D are doing
really cool things, and I'd love to see more penetration!

~~~
steveklabnik
It was rated "most loved" on last year's SO survey, and #3 the year before, so
I thought it might be on here too. Oh well, they can't fit anything :)

[https://www.rust-lang.org/en-US/friends.html](https://www.rust-lang.org/en-
US/friends.html) has very many non-Mozilla organizations :)

------
sytelus
The surprising thing is actually that a significant number of people seems to
be spending weekends in preparing for interviews[1]

1\. example "recursion", "algorithm"

------
Musaab
C# doesn't get the love it deserves because everyone loves to rag on
Microsoft. I think Bill Gates should be in prison, but C# deserves better :)

------
luckystartup
This just makes me so glad that I don't have to spend my weekdays working with
sharepoint, SOAP, excel, VBA, and internet explorer.

------
poorman
I'm going to assume Haskell has the most asked questions because it's one of
the most confusing languages.

------
vonnik
nothing against haskell, but this is funny:

[http://classicprogrammerpaintings.com/post/143847262458/hask...](http://classicprogrammerpaintings.com/post/143847262458/haskell-
meetup-edward-hopper-oil-on-canvas)

------
whatever_dude
As someone who just started using Assembly on my weekends, I find these
results shocking.

------
cdnsteve
Cmon, nobody is doing SOAP work on the weekends!? ;)

------
joelthelion
Not looking good for Microsoft...

------
officialjunk
without factoring in time zones, this contains some friday and monday usage,
no?

------
calibas
Javascript, all day every day.

------
deepnotderp
Python.

------
legostormtroopr
Given the current user revolt over there regarding recent political
shenanigans by the mods (and CEO), I'd be keen to see how their trends track
over the next few years.

[http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/342903/well-
always-e...](http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/342903/well-always-
endeavor-to-do-whats-right-well-try-to-do-it-better-next-
time?noredirect=1&lq=1)

~~~
freehunter
If there is a "user revolt" over something like that, whether you feel the
post was right or wrong, that necessarily implies there is competition to SO
and people can move to another community.

I am not going to get involved in politics here or question your statement,
what I'm asking is this: where would people go? What's the competition to SO?
If people decided they didn't like Joel's views on politics, they'd load up
another browser tab and type in "www." [what?] ".com".

HN isn't going to answer why ActiveRecord is sorting my psql object backwards.
Quora isn't going to help me figure out why Lua counts from 1 instead of from
0. Reddit isn't terribly friendly to my questions about Java regex vs PHP
regex. If I was offended by Joel and wanted to voice that by leaving the site,
where would I turn?

~~~
legostormtroopr
You get to a certain point in your experience where you have fewer questions
to ask, and most of the questions I do have are already answered.

Its possible to continue to use SO without contributing to it, which is what
quite a few people in that thread had said they would do.

~~~
sah2ed
> You get to a certain point in your experience where you have fewer questions
> to ask, and most of the questions I do have are already answered.

That assertion is correct if you are at the cusp of retirement.

For most people, they'll need to re-tool by picking new technologies during
their careers to round out their experience. The blunt truth is that, not
keeping up with new languages/frameworks/stacks etc will mean that such folks
will become very unemployable long before they reach 50 [0] unless they
transition into a management role.

[0]
[http://liveblog.co/users/davewiner/2015/05/06/iWouldHaveHire...](http://liveblog.co/users/davewiner/2015/05/06/iWouldHaveHiredDougBut.html)

------
taylorh140
I am tired of people confusing programming languages and domain specific
languages. Sql is not Turing complete.

~~~
MrCoates
Where does it say a programming language has to be turing complete?

~~~
taylorh140
From Wikipedia:

Some, but not all, authors restrict the term "programming language" to those
languages that can express all possible algorithms

I am Some.

------
meerita
I do a lot of HTML/CSS(Sass) using Middleman. Sometimes, I do Ruby.

